# What do i need to know about donkeys...



## boykin2010 (Dec 25, 2010)

i am getting a donkey as a livestock guardian for my sheep and i was wondering what are some important things in keeping a donkey.
i also have a couple of questions. 
1. can a donkey survive on just bermuda grass and weeds while it is growing good?
2. how much hay does a standard jenny eat during the fall and winter
3. how often do you trim the hooves of donkeys
4. The donkey will be kept on about 2 and half acres of pasture with hair sheep ewes. is this okay
3. i am using electric polywire in 5 strands is this okay for donkeys?

i am hoping no predators will get in through the electric polywire i am going to try to set it up really well. But just in case i want a donkey there to protect my ewes and newborn lambs from dogs, coyotes etc.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 25, 2010)

They are cute! 
Seriously though, an alpaca or llama would probably make a better livestock gaurdian. Donkeys have been known to eat lambs. 
Maybe check out the book "Livestock Gaurdians" at a library...I haven't read it yet but it looked good.

BTW, Merry Christmas!


----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 25, 2010)

i have never heard of a donkey eating lambs!  i have always heard of it them being excellent livestock guardians. In fact, i found an 18 month old jenny on craigslist who is for sale. the owner has goats and keeps the donkeys with goats to protect them.  

I know donkeys dont eat meat!!!  why in the world would a donkey eat a
lamb.  I am planning on breeding these sheep and selling lambs for extra profit.  I DO NOT want the donkey bothering the lambs!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Dec 25, 2010)

The donkey I have was kept with sheep and poultry to protect them.  He would not harm anything he lived with, but sure chases dogs and bites them if he can.  However the mistake I made was putting him in with my horses, he bonded to them and now will protect the horses from anything that bothers them.  The poultry are on their own.    So be sure to keep your donkey bonded to the sheep.  If they Jenny is not used to lambing time I could see some confusion and maybe 'defending' the known sheep from the newcomer, so just be sure at the first lambing that you around and the birthing is separate till you know her reaction.  Once she is used to it I can't see that being an issue. 

Most donkeys are easy keepers and get fat if they have unlimited access to feed.  They can founder just like horses so beware of that.  If your sheep are also grazing the area hopefully that limits his intake a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

ok thank you that does help me a lot!  i will be sure to be around during the 1st lambing to make sure.  Do you think that a donkey can survive on just bermuda grass and weeds until winter when i will give it hay


----------



## mully (Dec 26, 2010)

My mini male ..gelded.. chases my goats so i have to repasture him ...be careful because they can turn on the smaller animals and bite them and run them down.  Mine is so people friendly and a sweet guy but every once in a while he gets a wild hair to chase one of the goats and bite it on the neck or lift it by its tail.


----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

your MINI male does that!  wow he must be brave.   But do you think in general that donkeys are good livestock guardians.  I would get a llama but they are very expensive around here and its not in my budget! 
i am hoping with electric fencing that it will keep away coyotes and dogs but we will see


----------



## mully (Dec 26, 2010)

You can try it out .... one lesson i learned is do not give treats by hand as the donkey will get defensive and not want any other to get treats  I think this is what happen in my case I have him for sale on craigs list but no takers.


----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

ok thanks that is a good tip i will keep in mind!


----------

